# Ford- no more E series Van



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Anybody going to get the new ford van?










It's the big brother to the little transit connect. I like the diesel option that will be available.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

I see dodge has one now, full size Promaster ? plus it looks like their answer to the transit is called a tradesmen, looks like a minivan. Bigger than a transit though. 

I'd love to use my wife's, '07 grand Voyager that thing is quiet, has cruise control and gets good gas mileage, lol. 

What happened to the cutaway vans with the 10-14 boxes on the back?, terrible on gas or something? I loved working out of one back in the '90s. Lots of room and I could stand up in the back.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

We use have this truck. Just a little older 










We do get low gas mileage only 8.5 mpg. But I feel the trade off is we almost never go to the supply house.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll stick with Chevy. The last of the American vans. It might just be me but I don't care for the European style. I'm sure that Chevys sales will increase in the next few years until these are proven. I am not brand loyal, I buy what ever a good price is. I was just at a plumbing update course and 95% of the trucks were expresses.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Promaster is amazingly ugly. And I don't mean like a bulldog where it's so ugly that it cute. More like opossum ugly. I just looked at one from the parking lot next door to the dealer. The back deck looked nearly as high off the ground as a traditional van (one of its selling points low deck because of front wheel drive. No tranny). It is supposed to get around 17 mpg gas.


----------



## texplum0801 (Jan 19, 2014)

👹👹👹👹


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ford is coming out with a longer Transit in a few weeks. 

The Dodge replacement for the Sprinter(which is still available as Mercedes or freightliner) is the Fiat front wheel drive van.

Funny thing is Chevy is thinking of getting into the market of ugly vans. Their source currently uses a rebadged Fiat, so if Chevy does pull the trigger, Dodge and Chevy will offer the same basic van.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

So what do you guys think about those USPS bread trucks? Looks like the same wheelbase as a Chevy 2500 . Can't see 40k worth of truck in a sprinter. Unless it's diesel of course. Anybody know who makes me?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> So what do you guys think about those USPS bread trucks? Looks like the same wheelbase as a Chevy 2500 . Can't see 40k worth of truck in a sprinter. Unless it's diesel of course. Anybody know who makes it


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I just purchased a 2014 E-Series even though 2013 was supposed to be the last year. I can't see Ford discontinuing the best selling van that quickly.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.carprousa.com/ford-econoline-discontinued-in-2013-car-pro-article


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> So what do you guys think about those USPS bread trucks? Looks like the same wheelbase as a Chevy 2500 . Can't see 40k worth of truck in a sprinter. Unless it's diesel of course. Anybody know who makes me?



I drive the UPS trucks. I personaly think they can't be beat. I went to a cargo van for a bit, but I didn't like lossing the space. Step Vans can't be beat for plumbing service, the Isuzu NPR are good also. Isuzu just came out with a new next gen step van called the Reach. If I had that much money to spend I'd consider it.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

That departure will give Chev/GM a monopoly on the upfitter market that does 4WD conversions. It's not a big market for sure, but now its all theirs.


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

I have always wanted a four wheel drive chevy 3500 extended van. The cost difference between the van and factory 4 wheel drive pickup has always kept me from taking the plunge. Really I could get by without the 4x4 most of the time but I have owned a 4x4 as a daily driver for 25 years. Now it just seems like it is a necessity.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

ShaneP said:


> I have always wanted a four wheel drive chevy 3500 extended van. The cost difference between the van and factory 4 wheel drive pickup has always kept me from taking the plunge. Really I could get by without the 4x4 most of the time but I have owned a 4x4 as a daily driver for 25 years. Now it just seems like it is a necessity.


For the cost of some of the new box or step vans, the 4x4 conversion isn't as costly as I thought, Quigly (I think that's right) is pretty famous for their 4x4 conversions and they have pricing on their site, I think around 12,000 grand for a Chevy van. I'm not saying its cheap cause I don't have 12 grand laying around but its not a horrible price. After this year 4x4 would of been nice. My boss doesn't like us out with a few inches of snow on the ground which is fine, its his van not mine, but we missed out on alot of service calls because of it, the cold that was associated with the snow, I mean really cold for this area 8- 15 degrees. I turned away 13 calls in two days mostly broken water lines and some frozen well pumps which leads to cracked well pumps. 

Heck I offered to buy new snow tires with his credit card and he wouldn't go for it, lol.


----------

